# Trek 3200 Composite Frame: Need Info?



## 5am (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a chance to pick up a Trek 3200 composite frame from a local used bike parts dealer for $150.00. However, I can find little or no information on this frame such as when it was in production, specs, qualities good or bad, etc. I checked on the Trek website, but seems nothing there. Google search didn't produce much of anything either (though I'm not the best searcher). The frame is in excellent shape and includes an aluminum fork. If I could find more info on this frame I thought perhaps it might become a good build project. Anyone here have any experience with this frame? Anything special I should know? Any info appreciated.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

5am said:


> I have a chance to pick up a Trek 3200 composite frame from a local used bike parts dealer for $150.00. However, I can find little or no information on this frame such as when it was in production, specs, qualities good or bad, etc. I checked on the Trek website, but seems nothing there. Google search didn't produce much of anything either (though I'm not the best searcher). The frame is in excellent shape and includes an aluminum fork. If I could find more info on this frame I thought perhaps it might become a good build project. Anyone here have any experience with this frame? Anything special I should know? Any info appreciated.



I'm by no means a Trek expert but are you sure it's a 3200? I've seen 5200 and the old carbon tubed, aluminum lugged 2300, but I've never seen a 3200.


----------



## 5am (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes, it has a big white decal on the rear down tube with "3200" written on it. The top tube says "Composite". Never seen one like this before. I checked the bottom bracket for a serial number. Stamped there is three lines:

2500 82
51 0405
979797

Can't make heads or tails out of the stamped number though.


----------



## Bob1010 (Aug 17, 2003)

*3200*

I think that was produced in the mid-late 80's....aluminum lugs and carbon tubes tinted green? Had one and found it to flex considerably..I would check the joints very carefully as there were some problems with the joints bonding as these were the first acrbon bikes built by Trek...


----------



## Bikerchris (Apr 10, 2005)

*The frame says "2300". Trust me.*

There ain't no animal numbered "3200". Go back and take a look.


----------



## Sam-squatch (10 mo ago)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm by no means a Trek expert but are you sure it's a 3200? I've seen 5200 and the old carbon tubed, aluminum lugged 2300, but I've never seen a 3200.


----------



## Sam-squatch (10 mo ago)

This is what I'm looking for info on. It seems to be a mountain bike, but I think it's considered a hybrid. The guy says it has disc brakes. Doesn't look like an 80s bike considering I'm old enough to remember those days haha. I'm trying to locate some brakes and can't find any info about this bike either.


----------

